# Baptismal Regeneration and WCF 21st Century



## Romans922 (Aug 27, 2007)

What are we to think of Pages 167-170 of The Westminster Confession into the 21st Century (Vol. 1) which is edited by J. Ligon Duncan?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 27, 2007)

Is that the chapter written by David _______ (I can't remember his last name). He is a theologian from Scotland.


----------



## ReadBavinck (Aug 27, 2007)

David F. Wright


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 27, 2007)

It is.


----------



## MW (Aug 27, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> What are we to think of Pages 167-170 of The Westminster Confession into the 21st Century (Vol. 1) which is edited by J. Ligon Duncan?



Confusing, and not at all enlightening.


----------

